
Should you build your own data pipelines? - iitr_sourabh
https://blog.hevo.io/should-you-build-your-own-data-pipelines-ca951ee99aff
======
xtiansimon
I'm curious how much this marketing/advertising speaks to readers as _being an
engineer_ vs. _becoming an engineer_. This thread reminds me of scenarios at
work, but not from "engineers", but project managers who program on the side.
In other words, it's the let's get real about that new information pipeline
you want to develop. And if this sounds like too much work/headache you'll get
the same result in half the time with a turnkey solution.

??

